# Practical Motorhome article; MH coastal sites in Dorset



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

I read an article in a recent Practical Motorhome issue about interesting campsites on the coast in Dorset. I think the article was by Andy Stothert
Unfortunately I forgot to save the magazine and I am asking for help to try and get more information or a link to the sites
Can you help please?
MGA Coupe


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

There was an article in Feb 2011 MMM by Andy Stoddard. Was that the one?


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Andy Stothert writes an article in the MMM every month, so it might well be in one of them about Dorset, the April edition is about their travels (his wife Marion goes with him), on the Devon coastline.

I am not sure, but I think you can peruse back issues on the MMM website.


Keith


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> There was an article in Feb 2011 MMM by Andy Stoddard. Was that the one?


... just to be clear this one in Feb 11 is about Dorset.

My question was because this is a different magazine that the OP was asking about.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

You are correct Trevor, the OP was talking about an article in a different magazine, I didn't spot that. 

I don't read Practical Motorhome so I cannot be of any help on this one.


Keith


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

According to Practical Motorhome's website , Dorset was covered in an article last July, so it probably was the Stotherts article in MMM that the OP saw.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I have found ,the site that I was looking for, nbamely Seabarn Farm at Fleet, Weymouth. And my apologies it would have been MMM magazine rather than Ptactical Motorhome
The Feb 2011 back issue is not available for perusal on the MMM website, so does anyone know if Seabarn Farm was the one mentioned?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

No, in that article the only one mentioned in Weymouth is Pebble Bank Caravan Park in Wyke Regis, Weymouth, look at www.pebblebank.co.uk . It mentions that a short walk leads to coast path and The Fleet, so perhaps it's this one you are thinking of.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Thankyou to your replies. I think that it is the Pebble Bank site that atracted my attenti/on
Has anyone been?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I dont know when you are thinking of coming to this area but due to the road works for the 2012 Olympics traffic is just bloody awfull in Weymouth and might like to sugest this site further east http://www.lulworth.com/holiday/holiday_park.htm 
Chris


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thankyou; we have found what we were looking for!*

Thanks to you all that have responded and in particular Chloe and Peter from MMM magazine who sent me the back copy of MMM that had the article written by Andy Stothert about Dorset
I have now booked in at The Golden Cap site in Seaton near Weymouth and looking forward to the break
Has anyone stayed at this site and can pass any tips, places to go etc 
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have just had a w'end at East Fleet Farm, Chickerell, nr Weymouth. It is right beside the Fleet, and is camping & caravans/m'homes only - no statics. It is a beautiful, clean friendly site with a well stocked camping shop and basic foods, play area for kids. Bar meals are also served - bar not open yet, too early. 
Lots of lovely walks

There are buses into town from the top of the hill - about 1/2 mile, quite steep, every 15 mins, you can also get to bridport by bus
We use this site quite a bit

The new road into Weymouth was opened thursday afternoon and we travelled home on it. Brilliant!!!! The centre of Weymouth is very busy as there are road works going on in the centre, but to access East Fleet Farm, you dont need to go there.

They do have a web site


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The C & CC have a good Temporary Holiday Site each year in Weymouth. Only basic facilities but we enjoyed it.


----------

